# After buildings for my railroad



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi after business and web sites etc for companys that make buildings ,industry,homes,structers etc as I am new at this and need to start afresh do not really no were to look and whom is ok and not to speak any and all help much appreached caferacer


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Model Structures has a nice variety of buildings at VERY hard to beat prices.
Colorado Model Structures


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Jerry have them on my radar for a good size order found a site called gardenscalebuildings.com as well,I did look up your site the gun trucks wa a good read proud to no you one vet to another caferacer


----------

